# Shaun White 2008 154cm snowboard



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

Im looking to buy the Shaun White 2008 154cm snowboard. It retails for 500 bucks,and i really dont want to pay that much. I found it for 400 bucks new on ebay. Does anyone know where i can get it for around 300 bucks new. If not can anyone recomend a burton "park" snowboard for around 300 bucks. I would need its length to be between 152cm and 155cm. Thanks,
Peter


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Are you going to go Burton no matter what? Ride, Rome, and Atomic are all brands that in MY opinion are better products than Burton, and most definately better bangs for your buck.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

Here are a couple to look at that are between 3 to $400.00.

Burton Blunt Snowboard > Men's Snowboards - Free Shipping & No Sales Tax
Burton Dominant Snowboard > Men's Snowboards - Free Shipping & No Sales Tax


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

im looking at the blunt,what year is the one in the link,any one have any reviews on it?

Edit:

Any one know where i can get it cheaper, checked ebay, only the 152 cm is up there. I found it for like 300 bucks at another retailer. Any one know where i can get it for like 270-300 bucks? Also any suggestions on what bindings i should get with it? I was thinking the Customs becuase their the cheapest.


----------

